# Fly made the day



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Awesome! Now lets talk about why you have a flyrod....but were spin fishing


----------



## Wannabeflyguy (Jan 2, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Awesome! Now lets talk about why you have a flyrod....but were spin fishing


Touché


----------



## PTLuv2Fish (Feb 10, 2021)

Drifter said:


> Awesome! Now lets talk about why you have a flyrod....but were spin fishing


Because he wanted to catch fish instead of hunting them


----------



## Blackdogfish (Jan 1, 2022)

Nice fish! What fly is that?


----------



## Wannabeflyguy (Jan 2, 2021)

Blackdogfish said:


> Nice fish! What fly is that?


Man I don’t even know. It was in the $1 bin at my local fly shop and I thought it looked good


----------

